# Advice on purchasing a rabbit hutch



## Cloud9 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, I was hoping to get some advice on a hutch I was going to buy. 
I haven't purchased anything from them before and was hoping someone here might of ordered something from bitsforpets.com and give me some feedback . The hutch I want is for my two pet rabbits, I was thinking of getting this one Indoor/Outdoor Rabbit Hutch, Outdoor Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Hutches For Sale, Rabbit Runs - Stylish Hutch Designs for your Rabbits Home... What do you think? isit a good hutch for the money and the right hutch for my two rabbits.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its far too small even with the run under it.

The minimum for a pair of medium rabbits is 6ft by 2ft by 2ft with a minimum run size of 6ft by 6ft. I say a pair of rabbits because rabbits should never be kept on their own they become lonely and depressed.

Heres an idea of a good hutch to look at... LARGE Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with Kammie that hutch is far too small.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

A pair of rabbits will need a minimum of a 6x6x2ft hutch with a permanent run of at least 6x6ft.
Here is a good one
Single Rabbit Hutch With Super Run In Log Lap - Rydale Pet Homes

Alot of people use a shed/kids playhouse with an attatched run to give their bunnies even more space.
I think the problem with hutches is that the sleeping compartment is always way too small.

You could always bunny-proof a room or the house and have housebunnies. Mine are indoors


----------



## Cloud9 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay so I need to choose a bigger hutch, what kinda price range would I be looking at for those sizes?


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cloud9 said:


> Kay so I need to choose a bigger hutch, what kinda price range would I be looking at for those sizes?


If you're handy with a screwdriver & saw, or know anybody who is and might be willing to help you, then making your own is always an option. You will still have to spend a bit to get good quality mesh, etc. but it still works out a little cheaper and you get to be in control of the size.

When we took on our rabbit, I rushed out and bought a hutch almost identical to the one you ask about in your first post. It wasn't ideal but I just needed something (we didn't have time to prepare!). As soon as I saw the rabbit in it my heart sank as it was clear it was far too small and research quickly told me how much space he really needed. My husband knocked up a run based on minimum space requirements which we fixed to the hutch...we could then leave the hutch open for the rabbit to come and go freely. I think you can pretty much see it in this picture:










This was back in the summer....since then we've worked hard to customise a shed and attach an aviary-style run which we've built ourselves (pictured here shortly after construction, hence the mess!):










It may be that building your own isn't an option (I was very lucky to have my hubbie on hand for this!) but I just thought I'd share my experience. You may have some luck looking for a second-hand hutch to save costs, or be able to customise a smaller hutch by attaching a run to it yourself. Good luck!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

What about a shed? Will probably work out much cheeper and bigger


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, Welcome to the forum Cloud9

Firstly I want to say well done to you doing your research before rushing out and buying anything. Space is so important for rabbits, people often do not realise this. To keep them healthy then need to have lots of room to run and jump. Exercise is so important not only for their fitness but to maintain a healthy digestive system, they need to be active.

Lil Miss' suggestion of a shed with attached run is brilliant. This time of year you can pick sheds up quite cheap as people dont tend to bother with improving gardens at this time of year so you can find them at a reduced price.

If that is not an option then a minimum of 6x2x2ft hutch with attached 6x6ft run will be needed. Second hand is a very good option as long as it is properly disinfected before use, Here is a great site where i got mine from if you want to buy new. They do really good sizes and will make to measure if you want something different, they deliver too. Rabbit Hutches, Hutches, Rabbit Runs, Dog Kennels, Cat Houses, Chicken Coops, - Happy Hutch Company

Rabbits really need to be kept in pairs as they get so very lonely on their own. The most common pairing is a neutered male and a spayed female. Rescue centres are by far the best place to go. I got both mine from RSPCA, saves you having to pay out for the initial vaccinations and they will be neutered too. Often they have bonded pairs awaiting homes. With over 30,000 in the UK alone sitting in rescue centres please please consider this option and give a new life to a pair of bunnies.

If you need any more advice we are all here to help. Keep us posted


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You would be much better of spending £100 on a shed.

This is m set up for my 2 


















The wendy house cost me £46 from ebay and the run £60 again from ebay


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't had chance to read through the other posts so apologies if I repeat any advice. One of my Rabbits is a Giant bun and so far in all the years I've kept buns ranging from dwarfs to giants I have never once found a hutch in a pet shop suitable in size (IMO) for any rabbit let alone a giant..The only hutch I have from a pet shop is Poppys den which is basically a holding hutch for new arrivals just to get them used to being at mine....a kind of replica of their previous home if you like....just so I don't have to throw them in at the deep end with my buns.
It's worth building a home for your bun....that way you can have it built to what size suits the bun, you could use a basic garden shed as the basis for your home and go from there or start from scratch. I was lucky enough to have a dad who was handy with a hammer  We went to the DIY shop got the basics....then went back again...and again....and again....and eventually I had a home for my buns that i was happy with which still keeps them warm and dry years later and has housed many babies including a litter of 11....it also means you can build for convenience....easy access for cleaning that kind of thing. My Rabbits don't actually live in it, just on a night time when the foxes are about the rest of the time they roam where they like.
I'm sure there's enough advice on here for you to find a great home for your bun


----------



## amico3 (Oct 21, 2011)

I just recently purchase a new hutch for my Chinchilla rabbit, was worried about the old one withstanding this turbulent British weather, but found this stunning well built hutch The Pet Express - Rosewood Manor XL Hutch and Run 48x35x11" - £179.00 - Small Animals - Houses And Hutches worth a look, hope this helps.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

amico3 said:


> I just recently purchase a new hutch for my Chinchilla rabbit, was worried about the old one withstanding this turbulent British weather, but found this stunning well built hutch The Pet Express - Rosewood Manor XL Hutch and Run 48x35x11" - £179.00 - Small Animals - Houses And Hutches worth a look, hope this helps.


4ft is far too small for one rabbit, let alone two.

A Chinchilla is a fairly substantially sized breed, the hutch you have purchased just isnt suitable.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the rspca and rwaf recommend 6ft long x 2ft deep and enough heigh to stand up in 2.5ft ish as a minimum standard for hutches with at least a 6ft by 4ft run permanently attached.


----------

